# Southampton reptile centre



## dave28 (Jun 19, 2008)

Southampton reptile centre
100 spring road merry oak (next to tesco express)
merry oak
southampton
tel 02380 443641

hi all for those of you who are not aware or have not been there yet southampton reptile centre is a new small shop slowly expanding selling lizards, beardies, vitkins, snakes, spiders geckos, turantulas, chameleons, white tree frogs, terrapins etc. The owner mike is extremely friendly knows his stuff and has plenty of time for the customers to ask questions or need advice. He is very helpful and the livestock is very healthy and best ive seen. He breeds alot of the reptiles himself the beardies especially and the latest batches are showing alot of red and orange in them. He is very reasonably priced focusing on giving you the customer best value for your money you certainly dont get ripped off! For example baby beardies are £48 livefoods tubs of crickets mealworms wax worms locusts 3 tubs for £6.50!!!! Tubs of spagham moss £1!!! For example. Mike runs his shop during the week ends as he works during the week elsewhere. During weekdays his assistant matt runs the shop and he is just as helpful and has plenty of time for you the customer. Mike already has a very big regular customer base established already and regulars when mike is on duty like myself are known to get discounts on items, food etc already very reasonable on price. I highly recommend anyone who is into reptiles and who likes to visit places where the animal welfare and the customers come 1st to visit southampton reptile centre. Directions coming in from southampton city centre (via 3024) turn off left after the speed camera in middle of road after you have gone under the flyover (then left at lights**) or west or eastbound off the m27 junction 7. (westbound 1st exit off slip road at roundabout) eastbound outside lane up slip road 4th exit at roundabout)towards southampton, west end, bitterne upto next roundabout 3rd exit onto thornhill park road/bitterne road east to very end at traffic lights turn right and into left peel off lane to lights turn left **go past sainsburys (on your left & bus stops) straight over the traffic lights and at the next set of lights you need to turn left into spring road and follow that for half a mile and you will go up a hill and see a row of shops on your left and tesco express. Southampton reptile centre is next door to tesco express.


----------



## medusa0373 (Mar 18, 2008)

Sounds good, might take a look up there next time I travel that way


----------



## LouiseK (Mar 17, 2007)

Are you on commission? 

Does it sell much in the way of equipment and decor - lights and wood and thing like that?


----------



## dave28 (Jun 19, 2008)

*for hampshire reptile keepers who havnt visited shop yet*

bump!


----------



## dave28 (Jun 19, 2008)

*read message 1.*

bump!


----------



## Akua_Ko_Nalu (Feb 15, 2007)

Good to hear a new shop up and running down here! I'll pop on over this week!


----------



## Hobgoblin (Apr 13, 2007)

Has anyone else been yet im wondering if its worth a drive to go see it????


----------



## Calshotoxo (Aug 5, 2008)

Hobgoblin said:


> Has anyone else been yet im wondering if its worth a drive to go see it????


 
Have been there several times, mainly for information, have only visited at the weekend and dont know the guy........
But, the reason I keep going back is he seems to know his stuff, I have asked him loads of questions about beardies and snakes.
Am hoping to get back again soon as I want some more of his snakes, their great, lol


----------



## Art_Gecko101 (May 6, 2006)

is there a bus that stops near it? im in portswood and i think its the wrong side of the river


----------



## dave28 (Jun 19, 2008)

ive sent you a pm art gecko, there is a bus stop outside the shop yeah, you need the first bus service no 8 which will get you there direct right outside shop (not the 8a) or any other bus to bitterne sainsburys, its bout a 10 min walk from there, from bitterne walk towards woolston on sainsburys side of rd, then. go straight over the 1st set of lights at the top of lances hill and you will see another set of lights in distance about 200 yards away turn left there at that set, thats spring rd, walk down there about half a mile and you will find the shop on your left next door to tesco express.


----------



## Art_Gecko101 (May 6, 2006)

cheers for the message. Off topic, but are you a reptile vet? it seems to say so in your sig! I thought John Chitty was the only reptile vet in our area now that Peter has stopped consulting.


----------



## dave28 (Jun 19, 2008)

lol no mate he is a vet tho and a very good1 mr david vawer at downlands vetinary surgery in emsworth, people come quite a distance to see him far away as dorset so ive heard, when i got spaking to someone in a reptile shop a few months back. hes certainly the best and most experienced vet in hampshire tho when it comes to reptiles, and currently a couple of other vets in his practice being trained by him as someones going to have to fill his shoes 1day regards the reptile side of things as he won't be around forever.


----------



## Art_Gecko101 (May 6, 2006)

brilliant! Chitty in Andovers awesome too (does the Zoos apparently!) but its such a pain getting there cause theres no direct train!


----------



## liam.b (Sep 2, 2006)

dave28 said:


> lol no mate he is a vet tho and a very good1 mr david vawer at downlands vetinary surgery in emsworth, people come quite a distance to see him far away as dorset so ive heard, when i got spaking to someone in a reptile shop a few months back. hes certainly the best and most experienced vet in hampshire tho when it comes to reptiles, and currently a couple of other vets in his practice being trained by him as someones going to have to fill his shoes 1day regards the reptile side of things as he won't be around forever.



can back you up there mate, the only vet i use :no1:....and the shop sounds awsome! will deffo take a look if im up that way


----------



## Mush (Jan 20, 2008)

we went there today and was a nice lil shop and friendly guy!!!


----------



## daveybaby (Oct 2, 2009)

:2thumb:bump! at risk of sounding like an ass kiss, mikes a sound guy and knows his stuff.
highly reccomended!


----------



## beardys (Sep 28, 2009)

i go there every time i need something.they have got alot of new stock in now..its a brill place..gets some good deals aswell:2thumb:


----------



## olie carolina (Aug 1, 2010)

Got my corn from here, and get all food bedding too. Really helpful friendly guys, couldnt recommend enough


----------

